

Challenge HN: build pg-bot - petervandijck

Build a smart chatbot that simulates pg's office hours, and lets you optionally publish the transcript publicly.
======
Tiomaidh
Here's the alpha:

    
    
        (defparameter *phrases*
          '("Who needs it?"
            "Who uses it?"
            "Who *really* needs it?"
            "What problem does this solve?"
            "Does that problem *really* need to be solved?"
            "What is the worst problem in your life?"
            "In any given day, how many people use it? Do they return?"
            "What do you do for them once they get to your site?"
            "Why do they need you? What's special about you?"
            "Beat a chicken and egg problem with a tiny subset of the market that's small but *driven*."
            "No, who *needs* it?"))
            
        (defun random-elt (seq)
          (elt seq (random (length seq))))
        
        (defun answer (prompt)
          (declare (ignorable prompt))
          (random-elt *phrases*))

~~~
petervandijck
AWESOME! But I want to see this running somewhere as an actual chatbot.

(and could you add: "I worry... I worry...")

~~~
Tiomaidh
Previous plans for the summer:

1\. Work hard at job as Java dev (yes, it's not ideal, no, as a high school
senior I'm not complaining).

2\. Read PAIP; do all exercises.

Current plans:

1\. Drop everything and figure out how the heck non-static webpages work.

2\. Create "real" pg chatbot.

3\. Resume previous plans.

 _Edit: Ah, brilliant, I just remembered PAIP actually talks about chatbots
pretty extensively._

~~~
peter_l_downs
This may seem random, but I'm also in highschool - a junior, actually. Where
(if you did) did you apply to college? I'm trying to figure out where I should
look for / what I should be looking for, and it's confusing. I'm interested in
programming/cs/engineering

~~~
whackedspinach
I just graduated, and am also going into Computer Science. I just pulled up a
list of top CS schools and started researching from there. I ended up applying
to MIT, Stanford, Berkeley, Caltech, U of Illinois UC, U of Michigan, and a
few others. I only got into U of Illinois UC, but I'm happy with that and am
excited for next year.

My advice: Apply to where you really want to go. The money is something that
you can work out if you try hard enough. don't be afraid to reach for the top
tier of schools, but don't leave yourself with no fallbacks.

~~~
JackDanger
I know you're not looking for advice here, but just so it's out there:
consider a degree that's not C.S. You'll always be a hacker and you'll enjoy
it a lot more (and be better at it, in some ways) if you craft a formal
education around whatever classes seem most interesting. My favorite coders
all have music or linguistics backgrounds.

Just my $0.02. Congrats on graduating and good luck!

~~~
X-Istence
I really suck at music, languages I am okay at, but programming is my passion,
it is what I went to school for, and honestly I would suggest it to anyone
that is interested in it. Sure I didn't get much out of school because I was
so far ahead of everyone else, but I had teachers that challenged me and
helped me figure out what I wanted to do and that is what I am doing.

Don't blindly follow this guys advice, definitely mull it over, but for me
personally it would not have been a good decision.

------
jasonlbaptiste
What problem does this solve?

~~~
w1ntermute
It allows you to hold 'office hours' with PG without actually having to get
ahold of PG?

~~~
mindcrime
Who needs that?

~~~
w1ntermute
Someone who can't get ahold of PG? Come on, use your imagination.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I believe he was saying that in lieu of the bot.

~~~
w1ntermute
Haha I guess someone has already implemented it.

~~~
swombat
I worry, I worry...

------
thekevan
Am I the only one that finds this request a little creepy?

~~~
mindcrime
Well, other than pg himself, probably, yeah...

------
robin_bb
Actually, this is a great opportunity for YC alums to deliver some of PG's
knowledge to non-alums.

I look forward to discussing my ideas with PG-bot.

------
blago
Phew. <http://blago.dachev.com/pgbot>

Not very intelligent but pretty relevant.

~~~
swanson

      paul: What's your idea. Hit me.
      me: its like facebook but for dogs
      paul: And the big hits often look risky at first.Like   Facebook
      me: ya...i know
      paul: Adults know this
      me: but i need dogs to know about this
      paul: On the Internet, nobody knows you're a dog
    

Touche, pgbot

------
qF
Just keep it simple and go with: "No, just build the damn product."

His own idea; <http://vimeo.com/1425935> around 4:10

------
ashishg
"Who will be your first customer?" "Why do they need it?"

------
samgro
It seems we're at an impass.

------
hugh3
Uh, I'm confused. Wasn't there one here a few hours ago? Submitted by you?

~~~
wylie
Yeah, the URL was <http://gush.wufoo.com/forms/automated-office-hours-with-
pg/> It probably went over the limit for free forms.

Though building a chatbot is slightly different than building a form.

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, I made the form but I really wanted the chatbot :)

